# John deere 950



## dockdave (Sep 19, 2021)

Back with another question. I have a John Deere 950 with a brush hog, subsoiler and FEL.
When using the 3 pt hitch it seems like the lever to raise and lower it has too little friction on it and sometimes slips, letting the attachment down. I think I read on here a while back that there was a way to increase the friction on that lever to keep it from moving on it's own.
I did a search but didn't find it. Any suggestions ? TIA


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

dockdave said:


> Back with another question. I have a John Deere 950 with a brush hog, subsoiler and FEL.
> When using the 3 pt hitch it seems like the lever to raise and lower it has too little friction on it and sometimes slips, letting the attachment down. I think I read on here a while back that there was a way to increase the friction on that lever to keep it from moving on it's own.
> I did a search but didn't find it. Any suggestions ? TIA


Yes, there is a friction disc on the manual lever control. If it's worn it will slip due to vibration or just fail. 

Winston posted something within the last year of what to look for in the hardware store or on the Fredricks Equipment website or the Hoye Tractor website. This way, the Yanmar part is better priced vs. paying heaps more money for the same thing from Deere. 

If he posts the info great, but I'll be on the other computer tonight with the info. Hope he sees this post.


----------



## dockdave (Sep 19, 2021)

I don't know why it says this is my first post. I have several on here over a year or two. I probably forgot and set up a second profile. Maybe a moderator can help me clean it up.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

dockdave said:


> I don't know why it says this is my first post. I have several on here over a year or two. I probably forgot and set up a second profile. Maybe a moderator can help me clean it up.


There are 2 tractor forums with nearly IDENTICAL names. I bet your other ID is on the other forum.  

Back to the 3PT control lever for height adjustment. There are these parts near the base and on the lever pivot to look into. 

Common parts from a YM2610 - Main thing to notice are the beveled friction discs of item 16









Common setup on a JD 850, JD950, JD1050 is shown below. I have no images from the TM1192 Service manual showing the beveled friction discs. The YM2500, YM2610 and YM4300 all relate back to the 3 JD machine mentioned. Over the years, these beveled friction discs loose their shape or the tightening of then becomes loose due to years of vibration.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

dockdave said:


> I don't know why it says this is my first post. I have several on here over a year or two. I probably forgot and set up a second profile. Maybe a moderator can help me clean it up.


Now, on the base model of the JD850 aka YM2500, the 3PT lever is very simplified. Notice the spring of item 65. and the other hardware.

See which of the 2 setups you have. 

From the YM2500/YM3000 Parts Manual. 









I do not have a YM4300 being the twin to your JD1050. The YM2610 is very close because it's on the JD950 frame with the JD850 3T80 engine. 

I looked at the YM4500 as its the JD1250, JD1450 & JD1650 family. Its totally different. 

Not certain how to explain the friction with this lever setup. Possibly item 19 as a long friction tube of sorts.


----------



## dockdave (Sep 19, 2021)

Thank you for all the help. Rain stopped and I was able to get a good look at it. Mine is more similar to the one on the 850, using a spring but it's on the inside, not outside. I think my biggest problem here is all three, height and depth stops are missing and look like they have been for decades, I don't even see marks from them. I see a trip to the hardware store in my future. Thanks again for all the help and schematics.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

dockdave said:


> Thank you for all the help. Rain stopped and I was able to get a good look at it. Mine is more similar to the one on the 850, using a spring but it's on the inside, not outside. I think my biggest problem here is all three, height and depth stops are missing and look like they have been for decades, I don't even see marks from them. I see a trip to the hardware store in my future. Thanks again for all the help and schematics.


From all the images, you can get the jest of all the parts and what's needed to make things work again. 

I would suggest using nylock nuts to keep the hardware together. And if a little gap is required, the nylock nut can be backed off a tad and remain on the threads without ever getting lost. 
So with the spring, a washer and a nylock nut, you can set the tension exactly to where it works in the sweet-spot.


----------

